
India Staring at a Water Apocalypse - jmsflknr
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/07/article/india-staring-at-a-water-apocalypse/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322186)

------
martincollignon
Want to make a difference on climate change as a technologist? Feel free to
join these communities actively looking for support and with ongoing projects
(that are alive):

\- [https://climateaction.tech/](https://climateaction.tech/)

\- [https://techimpactmakers.com/](https://techimpactmakers.com/)

\- [https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

------
adrianN
And yet India is still heavily investing in coal.

------
pkaye
If they would reservoirs could they collect sufficient water from the monsoon
seasons?

------
asdfman123
Who's ready to for a century of famine, mass relocation and warfare? Hooray!

I guess the best we can hope for is it doesn't affect comfortable rich people
like us too much, right?

~~~
siphon22
Speak for yourself. Im a struggling bakery/cafe worker :p

~~~
orev
In the U.S. or most of the Western World, you're still rich compared to most
of the world's population.

------
wrong_variable
This article makes me question all the other alarmist articles that comes up
on HN.

India is not facing a "Water Apocalypse".

Salt water infiltration into groundwater and soil is a harder problem to
solve.

Urban/rural India has no system whatsoever to manage water.

The problem is that without some sort of stick, nobody is going to do anything
about it and the stick is almost here.

This problem will resolve itself in time, anybody who has been even slightly
forward looking would have already invested in water conservation.

Sea Level rise and salt water infiltration in agri land is much more
concerning though.

~~~
tomweingarten
Can you elaborate? I'm reading your argument as "This is not such a big deal
because there are other horrifying things that are an even bigger deal", but
I'm guessing that's not what you mean. Are you saying this will resolve itself
_naturally_ in time? And if so, what gives you confidence?

~~~
wrong_variable
> "This is not such a big deal because there are other horrifying things that
> are an even bigger deal"

If India was Syria, then it would be a bit more horrifying, as even simple
rain harvesting wont solve the problem in Syria.

India is filled with problems, let me put it this way, if India was blessed
with the amount of freshwater as Canada, India would still misuse it terribly.

Its a good thing there is no petroleum.

The problem here is not rain, or climate change or drought - but politics,
corruption and bureaucracy. India needs its own Meji Restoration - some type
of shock therapy - or else the suffering will just continue to get worse.

